# Help me choose a yard layout



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

I posted the first draft of my track plan a few days ago and have gotten some great feedback to improve it. Now I think I am close to finishing it, but there is one important element left. I have come up with three variations on my yard and need help deciding which will be best both appearance-wise and operationally.

Here is the whole layout:










And here are the three yard variations with my own thoughts below:










*A --* Less track means more scenicking potential but less capacity. Capacity of straight tracks is 12-15 cars. Access to caboose track at far right is via runaround, which complicates switching. Crossover between bottom two tracks (at 7'). "Escape crossover" in yard allows trains to pull straight in, loco backs out. Biggest like: scenicking potential. Biggest dislike: limited capacity.

*B --* More track means less scenicking but more capacity. Capacity of straight tracks is 28-32 cars. Direct access to caboose/locomotive tracks at bottom-right. Crossover between bottom two tracks (at 7'). "Escape crossovers" in yard allow trains to pull straight in, loco backs out. Multiple yard leads may complicate switching. Biggest like: capacity. Biggest dislike: track complexity.

*C --* More track means less scenicking but more capacity. Capacity of straight tracks is 26-28 cars. Access to caboose/loco and RIP tracks via long straight track at bottom. Simpler trackwork than "B". No "escape crossovers" but they could be added easily. No crossover between bottom two tracks. Biggest like: clean trackwork. Biggest dislike: limited scenicking potential.

If you've made it this far, I'm asking for help in deciding which of these yards (possibly with modifications) to go with. What have I overlooked or neglected to consider? What do you like/dislike?

Thomas


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

ON my layout I have 4 tracks in 12" of space and it is crowded at times, you are trying to stuff 5 tracks in the same amount of space. I think that the drawn as is or a cross between A and B with one less track and an engine escape would be the best way to go. Also in the south of the layout it looks like you are approaching 3 tracks, one is a passing siding and one a yard lead and one the main I am guessing. You also tie the passing siding into the yard which is fine but I think if you dedicate the yard lead to the yard and leave the passing siding alone you will free up some much needed space for broader curves or another industry to switch. You could also make the passing siding the yard lead and turn the lower track into something else, or remove it to make room for said broader curves.

Massey


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I am with Massey on this one...I will put in my vote to leave as is. I think going with option "B" is nice, but I would maybe also get rid of the tie between the yard and the passing siding, mostly for simplicity's sake, but also for the opportunity of more scenery/industry.

I like the layout plan, Thomas...I think you have put some good thought into it!

Chad


----------



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

I have one question, You can only access your reversing loop from one direction; so once you go through it you have changed direction once but from there on you can not change direction again. Is this done on purpose?


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Any change in direction again would have to be done by backing through the reversing loop.


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've made quite a few modifications since my last post. I could detail my list of changes, but it's probably easier just to post the new revision and let y'all tear it apart.

Thanks to all who have commented so far. Here's the newest:










Thomas


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

looks like that if you pull out of the yard clockwise and go into the reversing loop at RURAL/ COUNTYSIDE you have no way of turning the train around

edit: i see that was commented on last week. if it doesn't bother you, then i good with it too


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

He can turn the train around again by simply backing through the reverse loop.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

He can turn the loco around at the turntable. The train leaves the yard and starts in CW motion, hits the reverse loop, then comes back to the yard in a CCW motion. The loco backs out of the yard and onto the turntable. Spins around and back into the yard for the next scheduled outbound train.

I like it. I dont thnk I could have done better on that last. Very good layout design :thumbsup:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Isn't the turntable being under-utilized? :dunno:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Actually it was commonplace during certain eras to use a turntable solely for turning the loco. Most branchlines and spurs didnt have room or money for runarounds, wyes or loopbacks, so a small turntable was utilized to get the loco going the other way, even if it was at the back of the train. IN the case of this layout, the yard would use the turntable quite frequently since the ladder is stub ended and the outbound trains leave on the same tracks that the inbounds come in on.

I often use turntables for this same purpose or even to access a runaround where there isnt space for a stub track and turnout. One of our guys here (Scott maybe?) uses a turntable at the end of his staging yard for an escape with multiple routes out. He has about five tracks inthe ladder and all terminate at the table. So a train can come into any track, uncouple from the train, hit the turntable and head out on any empty track . This allows the operator to shuffle trains without a specific track being the inbound or escape.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

yep...that would be me 

I actually have the closest track designated as the engine escape and it stays clear.


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

cabledawg said:


> He can turn the loco around at the turntable. The train leaves the yard and starts in CW motion, hits the reverse loop, then comes back to the yard in a CCW motion. The loco backs out of the yard and onto the turntable. Spins around and back into the yard for the next scheduled outbound train.
> 
> I like it. I dont thnk I could have done better on that last. Very good layout design :thumbsup:


HEY... there's a turn table in the bottom left corner 
where the heck did that come from ????

:laugh:


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> Actually it was commonplace during certain eras to use a turntable solely for turning the loco.


That's fine, and if he's trying to model a certain aspect of an era that had a turntable just for turning an engine, that's cool. But ... if he's not doing that, why not add more functionality to it? I mean, it's sitting there, why not use more of it's "outputs" (if, like I said, it's not violating a specific era or actual railroad layout).


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

One thing that could be done, if he has the room for it, would be to add or splice on some real estate in the southwest corner so that some loco's could be parked around the turntable. It could be as small as a 1 foot square section, or as big as an L-shaped piece to hold a lot of loco's.

Chad


----------



## Wheels70 (Jan 17, 2012)

I think I could address the points raised if I made the layout a little bigger. Which will bring up new problems that can be fixed if I make the layout just a little bigger. Etc. So I want everyone to know, when I go bankrupt trying to build this monster layout in a 40x60 foot warehouse, I'm gonna blame you guys! 

I'm not making a promise, but I think unless anyone has any other suggestions I'm going to call this the final major revision (I'm sure I'll be tweaking it as I start laying track and running trains).

Thanks a bunch for all the feedback, you've all helped me design a much better track plan. 

Thomas


----------

